# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  ROOTZ UNDERGROUND show in kingston on the 7th of july 2012

## steadyska

this show is taking place at hope gardens and is a caritative show for a foundation to replant trees in the world..the band is organising this type of show regularly on the same spot with different themas and guest artists, i think every 2 months they have a show there.. to know more you have to go to their website and register for their newsletter..they have a lot of talent and could be the next big band coming out of the island..plus already involved very much in caritative actions!!

----------

